# Power cord replacement on a ZW.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

How hard is it to replace the power cord on a Lionel ZW?? I just picked up 3 ZW's, and they all need a new cord. Any tips would be appreciated..


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is a nice tutorial with pictures to service the ZW's.

Larry


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Make sure if you are going to polarize them they are in the same direction


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys:smilie_daumenpos:. I know the op. He lives just a few miles from. It sure is a small world.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you replace the rollers, you don't have to take the arms out to do the job, it's quite easy to do them in place, it's also much quicker to do it that way.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you replace the rollers, you don't have to take the arms out to do the job, it's quite easy to do them in place, it's also much quicker to do it that way.


Thank you John.. I did view the tutorial, and noticed your comment.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

After going through the tutorial on changing power cords on a ZW, I got bored today, and did three of them. I also had a dead throttle on one station, but that was only a broken solder joint. All three function nicely, and 2 of them are going on ebay tonight.I'm buying the third one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your buying one from yourself for yourself? :goofball::dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Your buying one from yourself for yourself? :goofball::dunno:


Yep!!... The thing is, I'm liquidating a very large collection of MTH and Lionel for a family member, and he does expect to get paid for his stuff, even from me. I've bought a few things for myself already, and the Z will probably be the last thing I buy from the collection. My VW is starting to show her age, and the extra power I'll get from the Z will be worth it. The family member has graciously given me some wonderful trains for my efforts, including a gorgeous Sante Fe set from the early 50's, ABBA with 5 aluminum cars, a very nice service station 3-car Budd set, a Lackawanna trainmaster, a rotary snowplow, and a post war steamer with tender I'm now currently working on.He also added a nice Marlin 39A Golden trigger .22 lever action firearm, which will stay in the family for many years to come.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, now I remember that you said this somewhere before.

What did you give him for it, $20 bucks? :thumbsup:


----------



## fitz04 (Jun 12, 2013)

Flyernut what is the link to your stuff on ebay


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Yes, now I remember that you said this somewhere before.
> 
> What did you give him for it, $20 bucks? :thumbsup:


Ha ha!! Family secret.......


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

fitz04 said:


> Flyernut what is the link to your stuff on ebay


My seller name is dokks6t9.


----------

